
The Majestic Monolith - shawndumas
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-majestic-monolith-29166d022228
======
youeseh
I just spent a day learning about Docker and Kubernetes and then Micro-
Services and wondered just that: "is this for me?"

So, thank you for your timely post! =).

